# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Lanko 133 Pro vs Lanko 173 Floor Leveller

## Salem

Can anyone tell me what the difference between the Lank 133 Pro & 173 floor levellers are. Apart from a $10 price difference I couldn't see much difference. The last time I use a bag of the 133 I was trying to fill small holes in the concrete that chipped up from removing slate but it was a little sandier than I was expecting. I had heard and expected it to be like runny soup which I can only imagine would have made things a lot easier for me. I was aiming to fill all the hollows in my slab that are over 3mm in depth for floating floor prep. I'm not sure whether I should aim to spread this in the hollows only and feather the edges or try to apply the product across the entire floor. Obviously doing the entire floor comes at a cost to me. My previous experience with the 133 product wasn't great but I am wondering if I didn't add enough water. I believed I did it to the specs and tried on more than one occassion but no luck. It certainly wouldn't be unheard of for people to mix in a little more water to get the consistency they require. My mate at work had told me they were putting the hose into the bucket until it was really runny. I dont have the guts for that at this time. Thought I'd better ask before I go spend up big at Bunnings on potentially the wrong product. thanks..

----------


## Gaza

Ring Lanko 
Maybe need to Do one coat to fill holes second coat to level floor using different products

----------


## Salem

I did actually call Lanko today. The advice I got was that the more expensive one has a better flow rate. That's about it. As long as it's a self levelling with a nice runny consistency so I can spread this across the floor easy then I'll be happy.

----------


## Larry McCully

The ardur K15 or Z8 are my choise, They are exelent at self leveling and user friendly. I have tried others, but they were like mud. You need a good runny consistency. Corret amount of water to the powder. Usually 5 lt per bag, Stir well. Drill and paddle, Paddle from bunnings, Blue one with a spiral mixer at the working end.I love to make it easy for myself.

----------


## mu5hu

> I did actually call Lanko today. The advice I got was that the more expensive one has a better flow rate. That's about it. As long as it's a self levelling with a nice runny consistency so I can spread this across the floor easy then I'll be happy.

  Hey Salem, 
How did you go with the Lanko product? did you use 173 or 133?
did you add a little more water for a more runny consistency? 
Cheers mate

----------


## Salem

hey mu5hu, unfortunately I'm not going to be very helpful. I didn't end up levelling my floor. Based on my opinion of others it wasn't worth it. Would have costs me thousands to sort out my situation. All I can tell you though is that I had bough one bag of 173 that I used to fill one area in my house that was a bit of a trough. I mixed up just enough to fill this. I did find though that it wasnt realy runny and found myself moving this one around the floor a bit. I ended up scraping it back out and mixing up another batch but I just did it on sight. I'm sure I just added a tiny bit more water and it gave me the consistency I wanted. It's more like a custard type consistency. I just waited until 70% through its drying time and started to feather the edges which worked a treat. Sorry I dont have more info. I would have loved to have bought a bag of 173 so I could see the difference.

----------


## Salem

aw man, that didn't make sense. I was about to crash asleep when I wrote that. Let me fix this up. I used one bag of "173" to patch a small section less than 1 sq metre. When I mixed it to the bag instructions it needed a fair bit of screeding to get it to the thin thickness I wanted. In the end I scraped it back up and mixed a new batch based on sight which I added a tiny bit more water which gave me a much better consistency. Cant offer much more on this as I only did such a small area.

----------


## mu5hu

Cheers salem
Bought the 133 pro and will give it a go, since you mentioned that the technical infoline said its a bit more flowy
and since im doing it myself thought i'd spend $10 more on each bag to make it easier for myself since I'm saving on hiring a contractor to do it.
so pretty much the instructions might be a little under on the amount of water and just judge it by eye and feel when i'm mixing it yeah? 
cheers

----------


## mu5hu

O and also, what did you do with the floor? get a pro in?

----------


## Salem

hi Mus5hu sorry for the late response. I seem to be renovating 24/7 and dont get back on here enough. Good luck with the floor leveller. Im a bit late getting back to you so you might have already done it but seeing as though your using the PRO bag which is supposed to have better flow you might be better off mixing as per the instructions and seeing how it goes. My friend had a flooring contractor come in and water the mix in by sight but I guess in their line of work it'd be just like a chef throwing in all the ingredients. Having done 1 sq metre I could take that risk and dig it out before it hardened. I was also feathering out the edges right down to the mm so having it watered down a little more played to my advantage and made it a bit easier. If you're covering a whole floor I wouldnt imaging you need to worry about that as your edges would hit the wall. as for my floor well I haven't done that yet. I took on a huge job and have just finished putting the cornice in my kitchen so while I'm not far off I'm not there yet. In terms of what I'm going to do I'm just going to run with it. I've had some help from this forum to help make that call but the outcome was that I'd be wasting my time and money to level my floors it would cost me thousands. the more I looked into it the worst it got. If I levelled the floor all my doorways which are just laid on the slab running with the slope would look very obviously out of plumb not to mention creating high spots into other adjoining rooms. My aim is to just run with it. I've aimed for flat not level.  
good luck. hope you get on well with it.

----------

